# I'm pretty sure I have tendonitis in both arms.. should I not ride for now?



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

Soooo, for about two weeks I have been having pretty bad pain in my right arm when moving it wrong or lifting anything (pretty sure it is tennis elbow) ... and now my left arm has joined the fun to a lessor extent but I am having similar tendonitis symptoms in both arms now :madman:


I went on a ride this afternoon because all the "togetherness" in the house is starting to get on my nerves .. however anything other than pretty smooth trail was rather unpleasant as my elbow started bothering me..

Given the way things are now in the world, I am not super eager to go to the Dr. right now... if I'm careful do you guys think I could ride around gravel / paths, or am I just going to make this worse?

I've been trying ice / heat and some cbd cream... and trying to rest .... I would very much like to be able to ride some as it helps with stress and other nonsense and gives me a reason to get out of the house a while... which I very much need to do..


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm 60 and for years I've been pretty active with biking and skiing. I've had various 'pains' that I have learned to manage...knees, ankles, shoulders, back, etc. I use ibuprofin occasionally before activity to minimize inflammation. If something flares up repeatedly I may give it a break for a few days and give it time to recover. Everyone is different...you need to listen to what your body is telling you and adjust accordingly.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2020)

Im not quite as old as you guys but, I’ve been wack’in off for years...I definitely have tendonitis in my right elbow.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Dark Meat said:


> Im not quite as old as you guys but, I've been wack'in off for years...I definitely have tendonitis in my right elbow.


Lol so that's the cause!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ksj (Aug 31, 2019)

My 81 year old Mother just told me yesterday that the pain she has been feeling in her legs for the last year were resolved by going to a PT and following instructions. She can walk normally now where previously she just wouldn't walk because of the pain.

IOW, you might go see a physical therapist and see if they can help.


----------



## BlueCheesehead (Jul 17, 2010)

Any numbness in the hands? It could be a nerve issue. I found I have cervical radiculopathy where so bone spurs in the neck were pressing on some nerves. A short cycle of prednisone and a month of neck traction (15 minutes a day) took care of it.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

I fricking legit laughed my ass off on Dark Meat response...trying to get ass attached now


----------



## SoDakSooner (Nov 23, 2005)

My right arm had a flare up about a month ago. Anti-Inflammatories, heat and some rest, but not stopping. Just dealing with it. Did 50+ miles of stuff in Phoenix last week. I do wear one of the forearm pressure bands when it flares up. It doesn't fix, but will temporarily alleviate the pain. Funny thing was, hadn't had it in years, then all of a sudden flared up. Slowly going away.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

BlueCheesehead said:


> Any numbness in the hands? It could be a nerve issue. I found I have cervical radiculopathy where so bone spurs in the neck were pressing on some nerves. A short cycle of prednisone and a month of neck traction (15 minutes a day) took care of it.


I have a similar cervical issue, from trauma to that part of the spine, repeatedly, in my younger days. A Chiropractor friend gave me a little wedge shaped pillow and a harness that I can attach weights to and then lie on a table/bed so the weights hang over the side, applying traction while also restoring the curvature that should exist in the cervical spine. I use it whenever I notice numbness in either hand while sleeping at night, and it continues to work. It's been working for me now for the last 30 years, when I need it.

Another topical you could combine with the cbd, one that I've been using at home and with patients, is Penetrex. Google it, it's available on Amazon , and combine with the cbd, taking cbd and thoroughly rubbing it in first, then applying the Penetrex, which will help transport everything the skin. wrap over it, with a bit of plastic wrap, and put on your elbow pad/brace on top. A bit of heat to the area before all this will also enhance absorption.

I betcha dollars to donuts that this will provide considerable pain and anti inflammatory relief, all without stressing your renal or hepatic system. Penetrex is also available in many Petri-Dish stores, but Amazon will deliver for free on this item.


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

ha.. thanx for the replies funny and useful replies in here..

as soon as the global pandemic thing gets more sorted, I probably will look into PT / check out the nerve possibilities.... I reaaally don't wanna go near a medical office if I can help it right now however..

Oh also as to the one "theory" ...it is my right arm (mostly) and I am left handed soooo no


----------



## SoDakSooner (Nov 23, 2005)

must be ambidextrous....


----------



## drich (Oct 9, 2015)

About 6 months ago I was diagnosed with tendinitis (tennis elbow) in my right arm and tendinitis (golfer's elbow) on my left arm. Fun! Likely both from mountain biking, although probably exacerbated from years of marital arts and time on the computer. Avoid cortisone shots. The clinical research is pretty consistent that over time these shots don't help and likely make the tendon weaker. PT is best once we are past the c-virus. Heat is useful to bring more blood flow into the tendons, and ice after every activity. You can find some good ice wraps on eBay for the arms. I've found CBD to help with pain. I also wear compression sleeves (2xu brand) when I ride. Unfortunately the best remedy is time off the bike. After 2 months of PT while still riding and hitting the gym I finally had to take a few weeks off the bike. Tendons take a long time to heal. Good luck and stay patient!


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

My right elbow had been causing some pain lately.
I have a curvy handlebar to install today that I hope will relieve some of the pressure just having a different angle on the bars.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

went on a ride today 9~miles (because I am smart =p) on any sort of bumpy stuff not so good.. however the worst was I tried to pick my wife's bike up grabbed the frame with my right arm and the pain was very intense and continued for the rest of the ride back 

hmmmmm ... not great timing for this as biking is a nice way to get away from the other nonsense in the world atm.... it seems I may be done till I can get this looked at?


----------



## drich (Oct 9, 2015)

atarione said:


> went on a ride today 9~miles (because I am smart =p) on any sort of bumpy stuff not so good.. however the worst was I tried to pick my wife's bike up grabbed the frame with my right arm and the pain was very intense and continued for the rest of the ride back
> 
> hmmmmm ... not great timing for this as biking is a nice way to get away from the other nonsense in the world atm.... it seems I may be done till I can get this looked at?


Yeah--that definitely sounds like tendinitis. You have to keep your wrist completely straight when you grab anything or you will feel intense pain. I had to take up trail running--and I hate running--but at least it got me outside and maintained my cardio.


----------



## mudflap (Feb 23, 2004)

An exercise shown to me by a sports medicine doc helped me tolerate and even get over elbow tendonitis occurring from operating a chainsaw all day every day back when I was younger.

He had me extend both arms straight out in front of me, with fingers pointed straight ahead like Superman flying.

Without moving your arms, move your hands, bending *only* at the wrist, up then down as if waving to someone. Keep the fingers and palms *stiff and straight* (this is critical.)

Do this wave action for at least a count of thirty, if you can. At some point your arm muscles will rebel and you won't be able to wave any more.

Stop then.

A couple days of doing this and being careful, and you should be much better. This exercise seems to strengthen the tissues supporting the elbow and relieves most of the pain associated with tendonitis.

I hope this works for you. It worked wonders for me and actually still does anytime my tendonitis acts up.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Dark Meat said:


> Im not quite as old as you guys but, I've been wack'in off for years...I definitely have tendonitis in my right elbow.


Try your left....old navy trick....feels like someone else is doing it!

Combine that with burning a $20 bill, slamming your d*ck in a door and sleeping with a sock in your mouth and you wake up thinking you've had a great time!


----------



## Retire (Jan 11, 2020)

Inflammation sucks! I’d try turmeric before I would consider taking ibruprofen long term.


----------



## Shredmonkey (Jan 24, 2013)

I’ve struggled with tendon issues in both elbows for some time now. Fortunately biking doesn’t aggravate the pain so when I’m riding I almost forget it’s there until I have to lift my bike on the rack. 
I’ve had my best luck of pain relief when I stick to a solid regiment of a heat wrap twice a day, ibuprofen when needed after workouts, arm stretches, and I’m not going to make any scientific claims here as it could be snake oil/ placebo but also mixing collagen peptides in my coffee. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Retire (Jan 11, 2020)

Yes, collagen. Good for skin, joints, hair if you have it. Good to hear a 1st person feedback on it. I imagine it would be a good preventative supplement as well.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

I developed elbow tendinitis from skiing - specifically pole use. Initially, the doctor injected cortisone to calm the tendon down, so to speak. He also had me do this "Eccentric strengthening of the tendon" exercise.

It's the third exercise here.





For me, that completely solved the issue. Any time I think I'm beginning to get a flare up, I do this exercise, and it halts the progression immediately.


----------



## CactusJackSlade (Apr 11, 2006)

This is totally out of left field... but since my mid-30's (57 now) I've riden 4-6 times a week, going to the gym 3 x a week.... at one point about 1.5 years ago I started getting really bad "tennis elbow" on both elbows about the same time. I actually had to stop doing any curls at the gym... and I'm not a body builder or anything (only145 lb!) and not lifting real heavy (my max doing curls before this was about 30# dumb bells.

I tried all sorts of things (lifted ridiculously low weights for curls and no pull-ups etc, even stopped ANYTHING that stressed my biceps/elbows) and it never got better until I stopped lifting all together.

My New-ish wife does not like soy products - I was drinking a LOT of soy milk, but for ease of shopping I switched to "Almond milk" to match her diet and shopping habits. After about 6 months "off of soy" I am able to be back at the gym with no problems. That was several months ago and I still have no "tennis elbow".

Other than that switch my diet has been about the same. I have no other explanation and I obviously cannot say it was the soy for sure... but a mighty interesting coincidence?!

"Food" for thought?!


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

mudflap said:


> An exercise shown to me by a sports medicine doc helped me tolerate and even get over elbow tendonitis occurring from operating a chainsaw all day every day back when I was younger.
> 
> He had me extend both arms straight out in front of me, with fingers pointed straight ahead like Superman flying.
> 
> ...


I've been doing this for the past week, plus the new handlebar, and my elbow pain is going away!
Thanks for the tip

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

atarione said:


> Given the way things are now in the world, I am not super eager to go to the Dr. right now....


There are telephone lines you can call that will get you in touch with medical professionals who are licensed that can tell you what your options are. A simple visit to your family general practitioner would be a great first step. I went to my GP, a large corp of about 15 doctors, and a maze of rooms and the waiting time for walk-in was exceptionally short. This was 2 weeks ago, so the dynamics of mass hysteria wasnt in full bloom at that time. You could make an appointment and no have to wait long, if at all, if you book it first thing in the morning or the first opening of your doctors shift.


----------



## Storm13 (Dec 18, 2019)

I've battled tendinitis a few times over the last 10 years. Once gave myself golfer's elbow at the driving range. Couple more times were work related. Something that helped me out (I think) was glucosamine and chondroitin. That, plus the stretching that mudflap mentioned.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

The collagen, glucosamine, and chondroitin mentioned in this thread are also ingredients of the topical Penetrex. It's interesting that when ingested, these nutrients vary in the degree to which they see to work, or not. In topical form, which also includes MSM/DMSO, the various differences in one's digestion/absorption of these nutrients is bypassed , and the MSM/DMSO are the transdermal conductors. Seems to help for a lot of muscle-skeletal stuff.
Worth a try.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Chiropractictioner really helped my tendonitis out, but its expensive. I believe I was paying $35 for a 2 minute session, literally in and out. I couldn't afford that multiple times per week.


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

hello and thank you for all the replies and suggestions / personal experiences..

So I did a video appt with my primary care dr. Who basically said to keep doing what I have been doing essentially (i.e. not lifting anything or aggravating it, ice / heat.. blah blah a few exercise and them tennis elbow band things (which I already have).

on the upside it seems to be getting better, the problem with my left arm seems to be pretty much sorted and the right arm is 60% better ~ now than a week ago.

haven't been on my mtb in 2weeks~ .. all the trails are closed now anyways =\ 

oh well keeping me from messing my arm up worse I guess..


----------



## mvray (Jul 26, 2007)

I've been doing this for two weeks and now nearly gone.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

The medical stores should be open, you could get a brace if its the hands or wrists. The medical stores I talk about sell everything from TENS machine, to braces, to beds, to mobility scooters.

You could buy a TENS machine on amazon. They do help.


----------



## Spectre (Jan 23, 2004)

FWIW, I've found that eating a little ginger raw seems to help with inflammation. According to the research, ginger doesn't seem to hinder healing the way that ibuprofen does.


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

so I can't take most pain killers because of really high blood pressure... like go to the ER high without medications..

I have been doing some pt exercises I found on the internet (I tried to vet them by seeing if multiple sources suggested said exercises).. that was helping

I ordered a TENS unit found one made in Taiwan (not china YAY!!!) for $30 on amazon.. it is amazing .. used it a few times / days now and the pain in my arm / elbow is very much less.... almost normal feeling now.. I'm super stoked on the TENS unit so far.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

atarione said:


> hello and thank you for all the replies and suggestions / personal experiences..
> 
> So I did a video appt with my primary care dr. Who basically said to keep doing what I have been doing essentially (i.e. not lifting anything or aggravating it, ice / heat.. blah blah a few exercise and them tennis elbow band things (which I already have).
> 
> ...


I'd say that progress at that level, in the period of time you report, is excellent. 
I'd say keep doing what you are doing. Outstanding progress! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

Topical CBD oil worked for me, however it took about a month to kick in. I was just about to give up when pain went away. I used it for a month or so afterwards and then stopped using the CBD a year ago with no recurrence.


----------



## fattirefreak (Jun 7, 2008)

I've been to PT for this for a while. Best intervention -- and it takes a couple weeks -- is to roll your wrist up with light resistance or none. The other is to agitate your elbow, particularly the tendon/muscle in front of it. It will promote healing, by getting the white blood cells to rush to the affected area. Good luck!


----------



## LanceWeaklegs (Dec 24, 2019)

ddoh said:


> Topical CBD oil worked for me, however it took about a month to kick in. I was just about to give up when pain went away. I used it for a month or so afterwards and then stopped using the CBD a year ago with no recurrence.


or, a month of rest fixed your tendon. the best treatment for tendonitis is rest, ice and an anti inflammatory, such as ibuprofen or aspirin if you can tolerate that. rest can mean modifying your grip, bars, paddle, or whatever else you are gripping so that there is no pain during the activity. tendonitis, it that is what you have or had, is a bunch of micro-tears in the tendon that causes pain when it is used. if you play though the pain enough times, those tears will form scar tissue and become tendinosis. the fix for tendinosis is surgery. the surgeon removes the end of the the tendon from the bone, cleans it up, and reattaches it to a nearby spot. the recovery time is several months. which is why when a tendon hurts, you should immediately stop riding (after you get home!) , rest it and ice it. and don't keep using it until the pain is gone. then strengthen and stretch the affected area.


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

I didn't take time off. Kept riding regularly.


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

Retire said:


> Inflammation sucks! I'd try turmeric before I would consider taking ibruprofen long term.


Turmeric is a good anti-inflammatory that has worked wonders on my knees. I take 1,000 mg/day and make sure you get one that has black pepper extract in it as well since that makes it easier to absorb.


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

TheBaldBlur said:


> Turmeric is a good anti-inflammatory that has worked wonders on my knees. I take 1,000 mg/day and make sure you get one that has black pepper extract in it as well since that makes it easier to absorb.


waiting on the old amazon truck to bring the Tumeric... in these trying times..

Ok so I don't want the tendinosis.. do i need to stop riding entirely?? I've just been doing pretty chill rides on some dirt trails (mostly just flat dirt not much to it) and have been pretty aware if my arms starts to hurt to stop / change what I'm doing so it doesn't... ???

Going to check with the Dr. I guess.... needing surgery would be most lame .. would like to avoid.


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

When I first started with turmeric, it took a couple weeks before i noticed anything. Then, as a test, I stopped taking it and the pain returned and went away again when I resumed the turmeric. YMMV but I'm convinced.

Based on the doctors I spoke with about mine they all said take it easy for a while and it will gradually get better over time ... or it won't. I don't see anything in riding that aggravates mine. Snow shoveling gets me every time though but then that was how I injured it in the first place. If riding bothers yours maybe try focusing on not gripping the bar so tightly, get some thicker diameter grips such as ESI Chunky or similar, and change your hand/wrist position often. Depending on where in the tendon the injury occurred what aggravates yours may not bother me and vice versa.


----------

